# Skeletal Organist



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey gang,

Here was my big project for this year.... a Skeletal Organist and a scene for him to play in.

I built the wall panels purely out of blue styro. I carved the lower third to look like wood panel and the top two thirds to look like stone. I also made a fireplace on one wall out of foam.

One wall has two "stained glass" windows made from plexiglass that I painted with acrylic paint.

The organ is from craigslist (free baby!) and the motor is a DC wiper motor. The mechanism to move the arms is a crankshaft with two 5" cranks 180 degrees apart from one another.

It took me a full two and a half months working in my free time to finish this project.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very Cool Z!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

way cool that will be a big hit


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is awesome! love the candles and ambiance , and the organ was free?? too cool!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Beyond amazing Zombie-F! Not only is it cool because it’s a skeleton playing the organ but, the details that make the scene astounding. Perfect atmosphere, lighting, costume, size of scene and color. How are people going to view it? It reminds me of old school American Dark Rides. I have watched the video 5 times while typing this, going to watch a million more. This is fan-freaking-tastic! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome job on this prop!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice work, ZF! I love the outfit you have on him, and the scene is very cool.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY NICE Z.......
Outstanding details


----------



## badmojo (Aug 28, 2009)

I keep expecting him to turn the next page of sheet music.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice setup....love it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Z, that is very cool, love the whole setup!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The organist is handsome indeed, and the scene gorgeous (what Scourge said).


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

badmojo said:


> I keep expecting him to turn the next page of sheet music.


That was my exact thought when I was watching the video.
The whole thing is just awesome. Absolutely love it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is so cool! One of those props I'd love to have room for. I'm simply out of storage. The detail in the scene is perfect. I see you got one of the Spirit led candleabras. Very nice touch. The walls look fantastic!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

You did a great job..


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This is a great prop! Nice movement and mood, but the best part is the costuming and the set decorations. I have been really getting into that part of haunting and I think your "vignette" is superb. You have real mastery of haunting!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*sigh* One day I will own a pipe organ. Until then, I will covet yours.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job all around. I especially love the flickering behind the "stained glass".


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You did a fabulous job on him zombie, give yourself a big pat on the back.


----------

